# I-Pad Forums?



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone have an i-pad forum they like? There seem to be quite a few - some specifically for games or a particular app....but I was hoping for a good forum for "newbies"...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

You may have tried this site: http://www.ipadforums.net/forumindex.php

I find it helpful in that you can ask support questions, and get good help from Apple gurus. You can also start a thread, no matter how simple the question or concern, and get some fairly good responses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't used a forum, but just had to pipe in and say how much I LOVE my IPad. I have the older one (ordered before they were available!) and it is with me ALL the time. It has really changed how I live my life. EVERYTHING important is in there... and backed up on my home computer. I LOVE that I can add things to my calendar in either place, just sync and know I won't miss anything!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for replies (since this is a havie forum - I'm really off-topic!).

I've had an i-phone since the first week they were released...and I have a MacBook Pro....but for some reason I just didn't think I needed an i-pad. UNTIL - one of my daughters got one and I started playing around with it! Mine is on order and supposed to show up in another 10 days.....

Mostly - I want to be sure I've understand security settings etc and that I am blocking 3G when I don't want it on - and want to get some ideas of the best apps. When there's 30 different apps that cover the same topic - it would be nice to see what other users have to say about them (in addition to the reviews in i-tunes....) I already use MobileMe with my iphone - so I don't think thats a problem - Except - my DH still uses a PC and doesn't use i-tunes, so I think I need to turn on home sharing and let him sync to get the apps. He's also decided to get an i-phone this fall when the newer models come out...

I'll try ipadforums.net... It sounds like what I'm looking for.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I love my ipad! I take it everywhere instead of my macbook. It's easy to turn off 3G and you don't have to pay for it if you aren't going to use it. Just order it for the month when you know you will be away from wifi like on a vacation or long car trip. I get all my magazines on it with an app called zinio and I also love watching tv shows and movies if I'm waiting for someone. I read all of my books on it as well with kindle. I use mobileme with it too. I haven't read the forums I use the magazine online for all my reviews.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought my 85 yo mother an iPad when they first came out. She is mostly home bound, due to medical issues, and seemed to be wilting in front of the TV. She loves it. 

She sends her grand and great grand kids e-mails, and they in turn send her pictures of what they are up to. She feels so much more connected. 

She surfs the internet to find good recipes and things. I've downloaded some of her favorite music for her to listen to. I downloaded many books for her to read.

She has difficulty falling asleep, and there is a great free app clock radio that has many features, including falling asleep to a variety of different sounds, that has helped.

She plays a variety of free games that I downloaded for her. She amazes me, b/c she has had 3 strokes, and can still do this.

All of her contacts are on there, so she can easily find the numbers and addresses for her friends to send them cards, etc. I sync it with my laptop so that her doctor appointments, etc. are on my calendar so I can arrange my schedule.

All of her important medical procedures, medications, allergies, etc. are on it, so she can take it with her to her doctor appointments. She can't write with her right hand, so when they ask her all of their questions, and if I'm not with her, she can pull up the screen and hand it to them. 

Heck, I even snapped "Sierra hair style" tips off of this site and put it on the iPad and took that with me to my groomer yesterday for Mia's first hair cut to show her what I wanted. 

She does many other things with her iPad as well. With mother's day coming up, I thought I would post this in case any of you have mom's who may be in a similar situation. It is so easy to use and the iPad forum mentioned above has been helpful when I've attempted to do something a bit more technical.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ls-indy said:


> Thanks for replies (since this is a havie forum - I'm really off-topic!).
> 
> I've had an i-phone since the first week they were released...and I have a MacBook Pro....but for some reason I just didn't think I needed an i-pad. UNTIL - one of my daughters got one and I started playing around with it! Mine is on order and supposed to show up in another 10 days.....
> 
> ...


You'll love it! My I-pad actually led to me eventually replacing both my desk top and my lap top with Macs.

As far as the 3G is concerned, it's easy to fully (but temporarily) disable in "settings", which is the same little gear icon as "system preferences" on the Mac. But even if you leave it on, it ALWAYS tries to connect to a network before going to 3G. I just keep "roaming" turned off, because that's where you can rack up some hefty charges. I only have the $14.99 plan each month, but most months that's more than adequate. When I've been on vacations, and have used more, it tells you when you're getting low, and prompts you to pay for more time. It just starts your new "month" early, so it's not like you get hit twice. Or, if you know you're going to use a LOT of time, just go with the $30 plan. (I can't remember how much you get, but it's WAY more than twice as much, though no longer unlimited) It's also easy to switch between the two plans as needed.

Oh, and if you're going to be doing a lot of typing, the wireless keyboard is lightweight and much easier to touch type on, since it has actual "keys" you can feel.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cjsud said:


> I love my ipad! I take it everywhere instead of my macbook. It's easy to turn off 3G and you don't have to pay for it if you aren't going to use it. Just order it for the month when you know you will be away from wifi like on a vacation or long car trip. I get all my magazines on it with an app called zinio and I also love watching tv shows and movies if I'm waiting for someone. I read all of my books on it as well with kindle. I use mobileme with it too. I haven't read the forums I use the magazine online for all my reviews.


I still use my Lap top (now a 17" Macbook Pro for a lot of things... The IPad is very limited when it comes to image editing, for instance) but the Ipad is my constant companion.

I thought I'd only buy 3G time "when I needed it", but found that it's SO handy that I just have the less expensive plan monthly. One thing I LOVE when driving is that, unlike my dashboard GPS, the "Maps" app on the Ipad shows you your entire route, where you are on it, and where traffic slow-downs are in real time. So if you get stuck in traffic, you can decide whether it makes sense to wait it out, or find a different route. (which it can help you do)

I've also found that internet access can be very useful at unexpected times. For instance, the night Kodi was so sick, I drove to where I THOUGHT the emergency office was. (the last time I'd been there was several years prior) It wasn't there!!! But I had my Ipad with me, and was able to quickly find the new address on Google... They had built a new facility a couple of miles away. Without that, I would have had to call home, hope my husband would wake up and answer the phone, have him go on a computer at home and try to find the address and plug it into my GPS, all the while wasting precious time.

That was the most urgent time I've used it unexpectedly, but far from the only time. I've used it a few time to find a Starbucks. Maybe not critical, but still...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have MobileMe, but I just don't get the usefulness of it. Can someone explain to me how they use it? I tried in vain to do a calendar on my desktop and it did not show up in mobile me, but it did the other way around. Do you leave your calendar up on your desktop screen at all times? Guess I am old fashioned and like a paper calendar. Also, how do you keep your pictures in MobileMe? So far the only thing we have used it for is to locate my daughter's Itouch and to play with what house our Ipad and Itouches show up as at. They frequently show up at any house on the street when they are actually in our hands!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I got the i-pad dock, the camera interface, and the tan cover today....but no i-pad until the 14th....

Guess I should have figured out I wanted one sooner......


----------

